# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Do lidheshit me dikë që është pa shkollë?

## [LoTi]

ndodh Shpesh Qe Priremi Te Largohemi Nga Dikush I Cili Nuk Vazhdon Ose Ka Shkoll Nqs Vet Vazhdojme Ose Kemi Mbaruar Nje Te Tille?ateher Tema Konsiston En 2 Pyetje
1.ndikon Mos-shkollimi Nje Prej Te Dyve Qe Lidhja Te Ket Probleme
2.ju Do Lidheshit Me Dike Pa Shkoll Nese Vet Jeni Te Angazhuar Shume Em Shkollimin...?

----------


## SaS

> ndodh Shpesh Qe Priremi Te Largohemi Nga Dikush I Cili Nuk Vazhdon Ose Ka Shkoll Nqs Vet Vazhdojme Ose Kemi Mbaruar Nje Te Tille?ateher Tema Konsiston En 2 Pyetje
> 1.ndikon Mos-shkollimi Nje Prej Te Dyve Qe Lidhja Te Ket Probleme
> 2.ju Do Lidheshit Me Dike Pa Shkoll Nese Vet Jeni Te Angazhuar Shume Em Shkollimin...?


persa i perket pyetjes se pare me keto kohe qe kane ardhur eshte mire qe te dy partneret te kene nje nivel shkollimi pasi ka me pak mosmarrveshje ( por ka edhe raste qe niveli i shkollimit nuk perben problem per nje lidhje !!! 

persa i perket pyetjes se dyte une personalisht do lidhesha me nje goc pa shkolle por ama do i mbushja mendjen qe ta vazhdonte nje te tille ne rradhe per veten e saj ne rradhe te dyte per lidhjen tone !!!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ndikon ne te ardhmen sigurisht por me shume ndikon ceshtja e interesave. Nje qe ka mbaruar psh nje shkolle per mesues nuk eshte kushedi sa larg njerit qe mbaron nje te mesme profesionale,si per interesa ashtu edhe diference shkollore.

----------


## DI_ANA

Do lidhesha nqs do ishte i njohur me "shkollen e jetes"!
Dhe plus dashuria nuk njeh limite dhe as rregulla.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Njeriu mund te lidhet me shume njerez ne jeten e tij, por kur vjen puna tek nje lidhje martesore personalisht do e kisha disi problem qe te lidhesha me nje vajze qe ka nivel arsimor me te vogel se une. Ndoshta mund te pranoja nese ky person do ta justifikonte mungesen e arsimit te duhur me virtyte te tjera te karakterit. Gjithsesi sot arsimi ne cdo nivel eshte i hapur/ i lire per te gjithe keshtu qe nuk shoh arsye pse njerezit te vuajne nga mungesa e ambicjeve per jeten e tyre.

----------


## Blue_sky

Per dicka afatgjate do e kisha goxha problem. Kam rrethin familjar dhe shoqeror te atille qe nuk mund te fus ne familje nje njeri nen nivelin arsimor timin. Plus, ne kete faze te jetes qe jam ku pamjes fizike i jap me pak rendesi, do e kisha te veshtire te bija ne dashuri me dike qe s'me ploteson intelektualisht. Heret a vone do lindin kontradita.
Pastaj duhet bere nje ndryshim: nje mashkull qe martohet me nje femer te pashkolluar demtohet me pak se e kunderta pasi femra s'mund t'a limitoje, aq sa mund t'a limitoje mashkulli femren.

----------


## xfiles

Shkolla jep dije, ndihmon ne formimin e nje personi por kurrsesi nuk do e vleresoja nje person nga klaset e shkolles qe ka bere.
Kam njoh plot te shkolluar qe nuk jane te zotet intelektualisht, e shume te pashkolluar qe jane shume te zotet intelektualisht dhe profesionalisht.
Mbi te gjitha eshte karakteri i njeriut, pastaj shkolla.
Pa hezitim do lidhesha me nje vajze pa shkolle, te mos kesh shkollen nuk do te thote te jesh injorant, dhe te kesh shkollen nuk do te thote aspak qe je me pak injorant se ata qe nuk e kane bere.

----------


## strange

> ndodh Shpesh Qe Priremi Te Largohemi Nga Dikush I Cili Nuk Vazhdon Ose Ka Shkoll Nqs Vet Vazhdojme Ose Kemi Mbaruar Nje Te Tille?ateher Tema Konsiston En 2 Pyetje
> 1.ndikon Mos-shkollimi Nje Prej Te Dyve Qe Lidhja Te Ket Probleme
> 2.ju Do Lidheshit Me Dike Pa Shkoll Nese Vet Jeni Te Angazhuar Shume Em Shkollimin...?


Tek pyetja numër 1. Mos-shkollimi e ndikoj ne lidhje ? Pse ju andej nga Shqiperia ne shkollë e mesojket se si duhet te sillemi me te dashur-en/in?

Ndersa, tek pyetja e dyte, ai qe nuk vazhdon shkollën, duhet ta kuptoj partnerin/partneren, qe kur nuk lajmërohet nuk ka kohe.

----------


## Uarda-1

> persa i perket pyetjes se pare me keto kohe qe kane ardhur eshte mire qe te dy partneret te kene nje nivel shkollimi pasi ka me pak mosmarrveshje ( por ka edhe raste qe niveli i shkollimit nuk perben problem per nje lidhje !!! 
> 
> persa i perket pyetjes se dyte une personalisht do lidhesha me nje goc pa shkolle por ama do i mbushja mendjen qe ta vazhdonte nje te tille ne rradhe per veten e saj ne rradhe te dyte per lidhjen tone !!!



Wow sas, duket qe qenke njeri me mendime te thella, mendoke per te tjeret gjithashtu njesoj si per veten.
Jam dakort me ty, ne te dyja rastet, dhe them gjithashtu qe gjeja me e rendesishme tek nje njeri eshte personi dhe karakteri i tij, me pas mund te vije arsimi, sepse nese ti ke nje qe eshte me shkolle te larte dhe flet brockulla, apo
eshte pianec, apo te tjera gjera, cdo te me duhej mua arsimi i ketij njeriu kur ai ne rradhe te pare nuk eshte njeri?Kurse personi qe ti ke eshte njeri i mire dhe i mungon arsimi, ti do te mundoheshe ta beje te arsyetonte qe te vazhdonte me tej. Kjo eshte vertet dicka e bukur nga ana e dikujt.

----------


## Olimp

> Do lidhesha nqs do ishte i njohur me "shkollen e jetes"!
> Dhe plus dashuria nuk njeh limite dhe as rregulla.



1. Mos u shpreh para kohe  (Un aktualisht jam ne shkolle te larte edhe vetem se nuk  
    jam diplomuar "ka raste mes shoqerise se saj ndihem ne siklet" prandaj ti mund ta 
    pranosh kete gje po a e mendon ndonjehere si do ta perjetoje partneri......?

2. Jo nuk do ta beja nje gje te tille (vetem ne rastin nese do te vazhdonte nje te tille)

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

do u lidhesha pse jo nqofse ai njeri di ta perballoj jeten dhe te mbaj familien pse jo...shkolla nuk ka te bej shume ne ket gje..shumica e atyre qe nuk jan me shkolle te larte ose nuk e kan mbaruar nuk do te thot qe jan budallej por thjesht jan pak pertaca per shkollen nuk mesojn etj por kjo gje nuk do te thot as nji gje per jeten e ati njeriut qe do vazhdoj...ka dhe pune qe nuk duhet dhe aq shume shkolla..
dhe per pytjen e dyt them po........

----------


## Sa Kot

> ndodh Shpesh Qe Priremi Te Largohemi Nga Dikush I Cili Nuk Vazhdon Ose Ka Shkoll Nqs Vet Vazhdojme Ose Kemi Mbaruar Nje Te Tille?ateher Tema Konsiston En 2 Pyetje
> 1.ndikon Mos-shkollimi Nje Prej Te Dyve Qe Lidhja Te Ket Probleme
> 2.ju Do Lidheshit Me Dike Pa Shkoll Nese Vet Jeni Te Angazhuar Shume Em Shkollimin...?


Shkollimi nuk ka shume rendesi per mua...madje me pelqejne me shume ata qe arrine dicka pa ndihmen e shkolles. Njerezit e shkolluar kane ide shume te thata dhe proceduriale per jeten.

Te gjithe dine te lexojne libra, por jo te gjithe dine te bejne politike. Dhe jeta eshte nje politike, jo nje biblioteke.

----------


## Flora82

Shkolla  te  ndimun    por  nuk  te  ben  te  zgjut   si  mendojn  disa! 

  Nuk  do    pranoja  nje  gje  te  tille  ,  nuk  eshte  ne  pytje  vetem  dija  ,  eshte  perspektiva cfar  dot  sjell  ai  njeri  si  dota  organizon  jeten ,  te jet  hamall a  ?  apo  te jet  peshkatar ,  tet    vije  ne  shtepi me  lecka  bah!!!  

 duhet  menduar  per  te  ardhmen  e jo  vetem  per  romacen një  mujore : )

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shkolla eshte zgjerim kulture e ndihmon ne zbukurimin e intelektit gjate bisedave apo lidhjeve te cfare do lloji, si p.sh ne pune, interesa e kudo, por nuk mendoj se eshte shkolla qe zhvillon karakterin e nje njeriu.
Edhe une nuk jam e mendimit qe duhen numeruar vitet e shkolles per t'u lidhur me nje njeri, por te shikohet lloji i personit qe ke te besh (sa njeri i mire, i qeshur, i lumtur, serioz etj pak a shume cfare ju pelqen tek njerezit)!

----------


## xfiles

> Shkolla eshte zgjerim kulture e ndihmon ne zbukurimin e intelektit gjate bisedave apo lidhjeve te cfare do lloji, si p.sh ne pune, interesa e kudo, por nuk mendoj se eshte shkolla qe zhvillon karakterin e nje njeriu.
> Edhe une nuk jam e mendimit qe duhen numeruar vitet e shkolles per t'u lidhur me nje njeri, por te shikohet lloji i personit qe ke te besh (sa njeri i mire, i qeshur, i lumtur, serioz etj pak a shume cfare ju pelqen tek njerezit)!


Bravo     [era]  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> ndodh Shpesh Qe Priremi Te Largohemi Nga Dikush I Cili Nuk Vazhdon Ose Ka Shkoll Nqs Vet Vazhdojme Ose Kemi Mbaruar Nje Te Tille?ateher Tema Konsiston En 2 Pyetje
> 1.ndikon Mos-shkollimi Nje Prej Te Dyve Qe Lidhja Te Ket Probleme
> 2.ju Do Lidheshit Me Dike Pa Shkoll Nese Vet Jeni Te Angazhuar Shume Em Shkollimin...?


Ndikon. Kjo sepse shkollimi është proces transformues. Nëse çifti nuk është i transmuar njejtësisht ose nëse nuk transformohen gradualisht së bashku, rrezikohen nga ndarja e botkuptimeve. 

Relacioni është si puna e endjes. Sa më shumë material ke të integruar aq më dekorative del endja. Ne rastin e mosniveleve kulturore "endja" e relacionit mbetet pakngjyrëshe në lidhje me nivelet e tyre, për të mos thënë njënjgjyrëshe. Gjatë shkollimit nguliten disa këndvështrime më të zgjeruara dhe më të kompletuara me mjete për të shkuar drejt horizontit të jetës. Dashje pa dashje ato valëvijnë në jetën e përditshme. 

Ndërsa nga takimi i një të shkolluari/e me një të pashkolluar përpos pasionit epshor shumë shkëmbime mbeten të pa shtjelluara ose të pakuptuara. Kjo nuk do të thotë që ky është rregull absolut, por një nga arsyet themelore pse mund të mos shkojnë me njëri tjetrin. 

Mendimi im "tgv" ky

Përshëndetje

Elna!

----------


## unforgiven II

Nuk eshte problemi se shkolla te ben automatikisht njeri me te mire, njerezit lindin te gjithe njesoj por ambjenti ku kalojne pjesen me te madhe te kohes ndikon ne formimin e secilit. Kur te degjosh vetem dadi, bulon apo mistri gjithe diten, temat e tjera per te cilat mund te flasesh rrudhen. Apo psh nje shitese pa shkolle ne nje dyqan mode do mendoje pjesen me te madhe te kohes si te duket me sexy, se i tille eshte ambienti qe e rrethon, jo se eshte e thene te jete keshtu sidoqofte ne rastin e kundert ajo do ishte e pakenaqur me vendin e punes se nuk do e gjente vehten ne ate ambient. Pra nuk eshte vetem shkolla por nje faktor tjeter i madh eshte ambjenti qe te rrethon dhe dihet qe ne mjedis shkollor ambjenti eshte me i pershtatshem.

----------


## Bejbi

Problemi eshte se nqs dashurohemi ne moshen adoleshente ,nuk arrijme te kuptojme kete diference ne mes te shkollimit,dhe sado qe te na thone prinderit nuk ben per ty,nuk keni te njejtin nivel,eh kush te degjoje prindin e shkrete.
Une per vete do lidhesha me nje qe nuk ka shume diference shkollimi.

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Une pavaresish se jam ne vit te 4 ne gjimnaz edhe tetevjecaren e kam marre me mik edhe prap se prap kam pas te dashura prandaj nuk eshte e thene shkolla ose nej gje tjeter per nje lidhje.
Dashuria eshte e para :P*

----------


## ABSOLUTE

PO ca ka rendesi shkolla e tij/saj ne dashuri...
dhe ne fund te fundit sot s'ka njeri pa shkolle.....

ndoshta hapesi i temes, ka menduar: do te lidheshi me dike, qe eshte analfabet?

une them , po do te lidhesha dhe do t'ia mesoja shkronjat...
 :ngerdheshje:

----------

